# Thinking outside the lunchbox



## binga63 (Feb 24, 2015)

I was asked to help a friend get an image from a  1960's slide he took back then...
Below is the setup and the result
Torch/flashlight...lunchbox...plastic bag ....condenser lens... black paper and the slide
Shot with 105mm macro on my D800e
Quite happy with the result


----------



## pgriz (Feb 24, 2015)

It works.  I've used a somewhat similar setup, but in my case, I used a box with a rectangle cutout for the slide, then used a flash pointing into the box to provide even light.  Also worked fine.


----------



## timor (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks, good idea, I have similar problem. I think I even have somewhere a special tool (lens and mount for slides) for copying slides. Just no frames. However my slide is of 110 format.


----------

